# First Attempt At Engine Bay Cleaning



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well after talking with AndyA4TDI and [FIN]Dani on here about cleaning the engine i thought i'd have a go. So with two hours spare yesterday i got everything together i needed and attempted my first engine bay clean. I used CG orange degreaser first and worked it in with a brush,left it for ten minutes, then hit a problem! The hose pipe connection was broke so couldn't use it,a quick look around my shed and i found a watering can! Well wash of degreaser and dried as much as i could with a old MF. Now the bit i had dreaded. It started first time and didnt miss a beat,let her run for ten minutes to warm up and dry out. After she had cooled down i sprayed 303 all over and shut the bonnet. After a cup of coffee and look on here for a hour i went back out for a look. Well by now it was starting to get dark so i gave it a wipe over to finish. Im happy with my first attempt but only manage one pic before my phone died. Hope you like it! Sorry about pic quality.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice job, shame there's not a before photo! :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks very nice. 

Next time, get hold of an aluminium polish (alubright or something) to polish those manifolds to new.


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Like it, would be great to have a before and after!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Niceee!!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice one. Looking great. :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks all,yeah should have taken before pic's but as it was a last minute thing I forgot. Only thing I didn't clean and noticed today is the underside of the bonnet! :wall:



Guru said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> Next time, get hold of an aluminium polish (alubright or something) to polish those manifolds to new.


Yeah I know! Have you used Alubright? Have looked at it but not sure about using it so have posted a question to raceglaze about it.

Any comments or suggestions are welcome. And must thank AndyA4Tdi and [FIN]Dani for their help,thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Looks fantastic fella, well done


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

What do you think about this, hot or not


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's easy to apply and I like the finish,so I'd say its hot!:thumb: What the durability like?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I need to get some of this.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I need to get some of this.


I got mine from local hot tub supplier! Lol. :lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

303 is definitely getting recognized here in the states, as more and more suppliers are carrying it. 303 had several products in last month's Detail box (similar to waxybox in the states) 
The aerospace stuff seems to be their most proven product


----------

